# [SOLVED] Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning



## Rothalax

I have recently built a Windows 7 x64 PC with office 2013 installed. In Outlook, when I click on "File", it shows the below screenshot. It has been this way for almost a week. I have tried uninstalling office and reinstalling to no avail.

Has anyone seen this before and if so do you know how to go about fixing this. This metered connection should not be happening because it is on our LAN. There are probably a hundred or so others that have had no issues at all.

Thank You.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

It looks like you have a set amount of bandwidth with your internet package and office 2013 has noticed it are you using a 3g tablet or phone to connect


----------



## Rothalax

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

I don't understand though. It is a desktop PC the same model as all the other ones we have here and after checking with our network department there are no data caps.

I'm hoping there is some sort of reg key that can disable this. It is preventing the user form sending/receiving any emails. And they are able to log onto another PC and send/receive just fine.

I have only seen this error in Windows 8 and on the network adapter you can disable the setting for a metered connection.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

Ok and the metered setting is disabled


----------



## joeten

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

Hi I am trying to locate some MS articles on this and this is the first Metered Internet connections: Frequently asked questions - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## joeten

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

Some other folks have encountered this issue possibly something here will be of help Outlook 2013 email will not send - Manage Office 365 - Office 365 - Microsoft Office 365 Community so far there are no more KBs to check from what I see


----------



## Rothalax

*Re: Outlook 2013 and Metered Connection Warning*

So I believe this issue to be resolved. 

Thank you to joeten but the first link you posted was referencing to windows 8 and 8.1. and the second link wasn't very usefull sadly.

What I did was removed the exchange accounts from Outlook. When I tried to read them I got the below error:

"There was an error locating one of the items needed to complete this operation. it might have been deleted"

So after some Googling I came across this. Which told me to rename the mapisvc.inf to mapisvc.inf.bak in the c:/windows/syswow64 folder. 

When I did this and added back the exchange accounts the metered warning went away and it now looks like every Outlook in our domain.


----------



## joeten

Glad you found the issue and got a good result


----------



## mkendallm

I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 running Windows 10, and repairing the Outlook 2013 installation fixed the issue. I just ran the installer again, and selected the "repair" installation option. I would imagine since the installer produced this issue the first time I installed it, then it stands to reason that you might have to repair, uninstall/reinstall, a few times to get past this issue.

Renaming the mapisvc.inf file did not help me, and editing the default registry settings for metered connections was not needed. What I found in the registry was that the default network connection is not metered, as well as WiFi and Ethernet, but 3G and 4G are, and for good reason. If you are connected via 3G or 4G, then it might serve you to edit the registry, but if you are on WiFi or Ethernet, then the default registry settings are good for you.

I hope this information is helpful to others looking up the same issue now on Windows 10.


----------

